# Great New Food! --- Castor and Pollux Organix



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I did something I have tried to avoid... I ran out of the Newman's Own dog food that K & C have been eating for years. My "rule" is that I keep two bags at all times and when I open the 1st bag, I then buy another, so I always have one unopened bag. I just didn't want to get caught with the store being out of the food. 

Well, somehow I managed to run out! I was totally out of food and when I got to Earth Fare to get some, there was no Newman's ... the shelf was bare! I was totally panicked. So, I started looking at what else they had and Castor and Pollux Organix caught my eye. I was impressed with the ingredient list so I bought some and K & C totally love it. Since it is chicken based, as was Newman's, they haven't had any stomach upset at all. But ideally, I would have liked to have introduced it slowly. 

I don't plan to go back to Newman's as I like these ingredients even better. I had a little panic when I saw that it has salmon meal in it because I assumed it was the cheap farmed salmon that is full of PCBs and mercury. I wrote the company and got an answer right away that it is wild salmon. The company is located in Oregon and they have a good supply of salmon there. She said that they are regulated by what they can say in the ingredient list but would add that info to their Web site. She even got my address so she could send me some free treats for bringing up the salmon question which triggered their realization that they should mention that the salmon is wild on their web site. 

Their site says they sell the brand at Petco but not all formulas are sold there. I love that it is organic. I am not a fan of pesticides for myself or K & C.

We use the kibble... here's the info below. 

Castor and Pollux Home Page

Organix Formula by Castor and Pollux Web Page

ORGANIX® Canine Formula was created to provide pet owners with a highly digestible and palatable organic, meat-based protein food. Certified organic, free-range chicken is the #1 ingredient in all dry formulas with organic brown rice, organic flaxseed, organic barley and organic peas adding wholesome nutrition to these complete and balanced diets.

No Corn. No Wheat. No By-Products. No Ethoxyquin.

Ingredients: Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Peas, Organic Barley, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Oats, Chicken Fat preserved with Mixed Tochopherols (form of Vitamin E), Salmon Meal, Organic Whole Flaxseed, Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Whole Egg, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Choline Chloride, Organic Carrots, Organic Apples, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Phosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Yeast Culture (Sacccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus Faecum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longbrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate.

[attachment=20502:attachment]


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Sounds like a great food .. I am going to check it out.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Sher that is a pretty impressive ingredient list, I really like the look of that food myself. It would be good for Koko, but Scooby needs mammal protein with the Fanconi. I have to feed two separate diets here now, and Koko is forever wanting Scooby's food and visa versa, typical hey!!!


----------

